# Purses!



## prettybabi11492 (Feb 22, 2006)

what kind of purses do you like toting around?


----------



## Saints (Feb 22, 2006)

I love Chinese purses, something similar to this

http://cgi.ebay.com/Chinese-fabric-A...ayphotohosting


----------



## cottoncandy (Feb 23, 2006)

at the mo i have a black vintage shoulder strap bag in leather, with golden clasp things to hold the straps in place. nice and simple. i also have a fake LV bag and another vintage one with a pattern which is made of material.


----------



## Becka (Feb 23, 2006)

my regular purse right now is a black nine west bowling bag purse, just love it!


----------



## Liz (Feb 23, 2006)

my LV. it's big enough for me, has a shoulder strap and two outside pockets.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Feb 23, 2006)

most of my bags come from thrift or antique stores (the most expensive one i have was $40 on sale at banana republic), but this is the one ive been using regularly since like 7th grade (from a thrift store, then destroyed by me):


----------



## Marisol (Feb 23, 2006)

All kinds...lol


----------



## Lia (Feb 23, 2006)

All kinds too, even though my regular one is a big brown leather one


----------



## Blue15 (Feb 23, 2006)

*I like all kinds as long as they're at a reasonable price.*


----------



## Amethyst (Feb 23, 2006)

I have different kinds that I use for work and on weekends but my ultimate favorite is my Isabella Fiore "Pisces" bag.:icon_love


----------



## peekaboo (Feb 23, 2006)

Variety-I have quite a few


----------



## pieced (Feb 23, 2006)

I'm a purse freak, and have so many different kinds, kostly 40's- 50's inpsired bags. Right now it's one from Esprit.


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 23, 2006)

i have a few, but i only use one and it's a leather fendi from the 2005 fall collection.


----------



## lglala84 (Feb 24, 2006)

My favorite that I have is my LV papillon medium size (it was my first big name brand purse my exboyfriend bought me like 2 years ago, when LV exploded, I just had to have one. I usually bring it everywhere with me:icon_love , besides that Coach, and just recently bought one from RAMPAGE, guess, GAP, and others that I dont know from where....I love puses, but my budget doesnt.


----------



## MACz.Addict (Feb 24, 2006)

I LOOOOVE big purses... hmm I own quite a few.. MY HG purse is a gucci one hmm in a dark red...i might take a pic of it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Cheebs (Feb 24, 2006)

I love my Paul Frank donut purse. It makes me want to eat donuts every time I use it. Mmmm. But I'm currently into waist purses. I've got a few I bought from work and I'm debating on if I should get the Gucci one or not.


----------



## xsteph (Feb 25, 2006)

ummmmm i love lovelovleolvoeloleove biggish bags like totey ^_*

i have a lesportsac brown bag that i wear every day to schooll and even though it's that (i forget what it's called) flimsyish material it's pretty durable

but i LOVE longchamp totey bags  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. they're SOOO goddamn durable, like i can put 4 textbooks in there and nothing will happen. Theyr'e very very popular in the city though. My older sister, who goes to NYU uses it for her 15-minute walks to class and loooves it. And she says that everywhere you look someone is carrying it! It's about $140 but i think it's pretty much worth the price

http://images.google.com/images?q=tbn:jw22MEXFCSJ22M:www.brand.co.jp/longchamp/inline/1623t.gif

here's the longchamp

:X


----------



## ilovemakeup (Mar 26, 2006)

I switch between my LV speedy 25 and my LV pochette, depends where I'm going. I love them both.


----------



## Maja (Mar 26, 2006)

All kinds, but I like larger ones more.


----------



## spazbaby (Mar 26, 2006)

I tend to go for medium to large hobos with a single short shoulder strap.


----------



## Kishh (Apr 3, 2006)

Im addicted to buying bags and shoes but the problem is I get bored from going around in the same bag for long,right now I have this soft leather bag,it's white with big straps and pockets but I usually always go back to a sleek burberry brown bag once im over my new bags,the only problem is,my burberry bag is too small to carry my organizer,cell phone and keys all at once:scared:


----------



## dixiewolf (Apr 3, 2006)

I like Brighton purses, I am glad there is not a store where I live b/c when I go in one I want them all. There are not that many in department stores. I get them for Christmas from my mom sometimes, I cant afford to spend 150 or 200 on a purse. She always knows which ones I like though, b/c she asks, it is hard to find gifts for me I think.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Apr 3, 2006)

an old grey messenger bag ive had since like 7th grade (mom found it for me in a consignment shop for like $8) that i still love and use (like today when i went out to IHOP).


----------



## kaeisme (Apr 9, 2006)

OOOOOOO so many purses and so lil time...


----------



## ClassicGirl (Apr 9, 2006)

I like all different kinds, but here's the one I'm using right now ..


----------



## 4getmeNot (Apr 10, 2006)

ooh, what a cute purse beckasbee!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I adore it.

Right now I'm using a silver hobo type bag. lol. But I have to get a bigger one, because these days I can't zip it anymore!


----------



## Leony (Apr 26, 2006)

I love big bag and I usually carry a lot of stuff, wallet for money, wallet for shopping members cards, mu , cellphone, Ipod etc lol

Here's what I always carry around with me, not a pretty looking bag but it's big and loads many stuff lol.


----------



## LipglossQueen (Apr 27, 2006)

That bag is cute Becka, I love Juicy bags. I don't think I have a favourite but I tend to like cute small bags, but I'm starting to develop a thing for clutches...you know and all those little keys, purse, phone and lipgloss bags lol.


----------



## Mari168 (Apr 27, 2006)

I love bags, too much for my own good. For the last three years I have been into Dooney &amp; Bourke bags, I have quite a few in different styles and a I just change them for the seasons.

I also have a Maxx New York bag that I love.

Purses are awesome!


----------



## Marisol (Apr 27, 2006)

I love that bag Leony.


----------



## amgad34 (May 4, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## spazbaby (May 5, 2006)

I just got this large tote from Target and I loooooooooooooove it. Only $24.99!! The cheapest (and biggest!) bag I've bought in a really long time.


----------



## Marisol (May 5, 2006)

I like that bag Nikki.


----------



## Aquilah (May 5, 2006)

I'm the classic case of get a small bag, and it ends up being too small. Get a bigger bag, and eventually it's too big... I only get Nine West bags, although I keep meaning to get a Saks bag. I like Vera Bradley, but I haven't bought one yet. I generally buy a new purse once a year, and they always happen to be on sale, so I get a new wallet too... It's never a planned trip, I guess I just hit the stores at the right time! I only get black purses too... Dark brown is the only other color I'd get... No idea why!


----------



## spazbaby (May 6, 2006)

I especially like that I can fit my lunch in it on work days. Also, I can keep my cell phone and iPod in the 2 front pockets.


----------



## Marisol (May 6, 2006)

About your purse Nikki... what kind of material is it? Does it feel like it won't last? I really like it and I am thinking of going to Target to get it. It would be a great work bag.


----------



## KellyB (May 6, 2006)

Oh, my kind of thread. I have a purse fetish. My recent love is my Fossil bag. It's huge and pretty. I carry everything with me. My fave brand is American Angel which Belk used to sell and I can't find them anywhere now. They last forever. I tried small purses, but could never close them so big ones it is for me.


----------



## spazbaby (May 6, 2006)

I can't find a tag on it that says what the material is. It's a leather-like material (but of course it's not really leather at 24.99). It feels sturdy and seems to be well-made. It is the Mossimo brand that they carry. It also came in a steel blue color and charcoal. All three colors have a pearl sheen to them. The material may have been written on the hang tag but I cut it off and threw it out.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Marisol (May 6, 2006)

It does... thanks!


----------



## canelita (May 7, 2006)

I like big bags but for this days I toting a small guess one I got at a duty free shop in France on my way here.


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Feb 19, 2007)

I love my coach .but sometimes I like any kind of hobo.


----------



## luxotika (Feb 19, 2007)

I like anything black and big! Yes, I am talking about a purse.


----------



## FeverDream (Feb 20, 2007)

I used to be all about the smaller purses, but now I like bigger bags. I think this bag would be really cute for hauling stuff around in the spring and summer:


----------



## gatorificus (Feb 25, 2007)

I am lazy, so I like to have a very classic, basic black solid-color leather handbag w/minimal logo-age that will go anywhere and look ok with anything, because I will go 6 months or longer before I swap bags.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Feb 25, 2007)

I have soo many purses atm. Right now I have a black purse with pink lining and its tommy. 30 bucks at Gordmans. Im tryin to find a coach one but not having ne luck.


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Feb 25, 2007)

My Coach I love it sooo much.


----------



## Bea (Feb 25, 2007)

In addition to shoes the store I work at also has bags/purses and other accessories, so needless to say I have way too many and there is always a new favourite. I guess the ones I love the most are my vintage ones though.


----------



## bluestar (Feb 25, 2007)

I love bags! The one I use daily in winter is a black-red-tan tweed fabric frame bag, big enough for my makeup kit and a bottle of water. Goes with everything. For dress I've got an embroidered black suede crescent bag. It's lovely.


----------



## Melons (Feb 26, 2007)

i have an er.. AE tote


----------

